# AKC vs ACA



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

What's the difference between AKC & ACA?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

xxx


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I did a quick Google search for you and found the following sites that might be helpful:

ACA
My Webpage

AKC
My Webpage

These are both association's website and are a great resource.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here are some great links that explain the difference. The ACA is one of the "alternative" registries.

http://www.ahkennel.net/beware.htm (Scroll down towards bottom for chart of regsitries.)

http://www.wonderpuppy.net/kc.htm

http://www.dfwdachshund.com/rescue/registries.shtml


----------

